# That Mitchell And Webb Look



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 4, 2012)

Any fans?



(^ They get my respect for soundtracking Bartók's Music For Strings, Percussion, and Celesta.)


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes.

SW you are not only a theory king, you also like one of my favourite shows in existance.

You can have the 'I'm fucking awesome' badge.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 4, 2012)

Also, this is the best sketch.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPKi1_rVuVU

Sadly It wouldn't embed in the last post. 

EDIT: Nor here...

EDIT V2: And this one.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAcS5wwtf80&feature=related


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 4, 2012)

Am I... a handyman? What is this badge? Also, the Flamingo World sketch is loosely based on the events surrounding my nascence.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Aug 4, 2012)

Are... are we the bad guys??

By the way have you seen peep show? It's a sitcom with Mitchell and Webb playing the lead characters and it's the most hilarious thing evar.


----------



## prashanthan (Aug 5, 2012)

Mitchell and Webb is really hit and miss to me, but when it's funny it's absolutely hilarious. Definitely has nothing on Peep Show though, that's probably the most hilarious show in existence.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 5, 2012)

SchecterWhore said:


> Am I... a handyman? What is this badge? Also, the Flamingo World sketch is loosely based on the events surrounding my nascence.



No, but the "fuck all of you! I am the god of theory!" badge is quite hard to find.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 8, 2012)

Another one. Oh my god, this is the best.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 8, 2012)

I love That Mitchell and Webb Look, same with Peep Show (watched them both on Netflix).

I'm also subscribed to David Mitchell's Soapbox on youtube.


Another good show is Spaced, which is yet another one I watched on Netflix.


----------



## peagull (Aug 8, 2012)

I love That Mitchell & Webb Look. I still think David Mitchell is funnier just on QI or sommat where he just get's angry at stuff


----------



## Waelstrum (Aug 8, 2012)

I am rather fond of this show, and most anything these two do.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 8, 2012)

BrainArt said:


> Another good show is Spaced, which is yet another one I watched on Netflix.



Oh yes, that is one of the best shows i've seen.


Anyone seen Black Books? It has Dylan Moran and Bill Bailey in it.


----------

